# R33 Headlights questions



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

Hello all.

After a few minutes of search on the forum, I don't find some informations thath I need (or I don't used right keywords).

My questions are:
1: What are differences between R33 headlights spec1, spec2 and spec3?
2: For the Xenon and Hid Headlight, the headlight level is automatic or manual electronic?
3: For the Xenon, someone has the dimensions? (like that: https://hidkitpros.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Morimoto-Mini-H1-7.0-Bi-xenon-Projectors-dimensions.jpg

Thanks a lot
Greetings from Switzerland


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

hi,
There are 3 headlights from my knowledge

1.) Halogen
2.) UK Halogen
3.) Xenon
On the Xenon there is no "control" over the level so assume it is automatic


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> hi,
> There are 3 headlights from my knowledge
> 
> 1.) Halogen
> ...


1 - but the appereance different? they are all compatible on all r33? or the mounts change?
2 - With the Xenon Headlights, if you havi high load on the trunk, it corrects the level automatically?
3 - dimensions of the xenon?

Thanks Mookistar


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Dimensions are the same (give or take tolerances) so interchangeable on all BCNR33's with the exception of the connecting plug tabs, which need to be trimmed to fit.

I never noticed any self-levelling mechanism on the xenon's so not sure about that.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Alex C said:


> Dimensions are the same (give or take tolerances) so interchangeable on all BCNR33's with the exception of the connecting plug tabs, which need to be trimmed to fit.
> 
> I never noticed any self-levelling mechanism on the xenon's so not sure about that.


xenon's on the R33 do not have any self levelling, they are fixed.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

UK headlights lack the side light.


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

Noticed this post on SO.com also, so just to clarify further... GTR headlight dimensions are the same , however GTST Spec 1 and 2 headlights differ and require the matching bonnet and grille


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

the UK lights have a different lens/reflector from memory also.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Xenon's are a much poorer fit to the wing. Not sure why.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

R32 Combat said:


> Xenon's are a much poorer fit to the wing. Not sure why.


Based on my observations...the xenon lenses are slightly bulbous vs the normal r33 gtr lights...ie they stick out ever so slightly..more noticable around the edges.


Inconsequential post of the day....my apologies.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> Based on my observations...the xenon lenses are slightly bulbous vs the normal r33 gtr lights...ie they stick out ever so slightly..more noticable around the edges.
> 
> 
> Inconsequential post of the day....my apologies.


You only get that gap with Xenon's. It's about 7mm.
Crappy fit.


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks guys for all those answers.

I knew yesterday preserve the Xenon Headlights, but i can't exceed 2000Lumen.
And do the LHD Conversion of course.

Some one know how can I do that? What bulb use with stock Xenon headlights?


----------



## saffarco (Dec 20, 2012)

R32 Combat said:


> You only get that gap with Xenon's. It's about 7mm.
> Crappy fit.


Same thing on mine when I replaced my halo with xenon, I had to work on the bumper to rais it even up but couldn't eliminate the gap.


----------



## saffarco (Dec 20, 2012)

Alex C said:


> Dimensions are the same (give or take tolerances) so interchangeable on all BCNR33's with the exception of the connecting plug tabs, which need to be trimmed to fit.
> 
> I never noticed any self-levelling mechanism on the xenon's so not sure about that.


Agree, I had to trim the plugs and that's it. However, I still need to fix the flickering issue when you switch on the lights to eliminate the unsteady lighting.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

I always wondered about that gap on my 33!


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> You only get that gap with Xenon's. It's about 7mm.
> Crappy fit.


Special extra cooling gap :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Alex C said:


> Special extra cooling gap :thumbsup:


Lol, with extra wind noise.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Anyone have an alternative option for series 1 headlights on r33 gtr because they are nothing short of complete and utter shite. I heard series 3 xenons aren't that great either. Uprated bulbs havent helped :?


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

If I could HID kit.

Sent from my LG-H955 using Tapatalk


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

p1k4mp3 said:


> If I could HID kit.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H955 using Tapatalk


I thought that option was shite aswell :?


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

R33 GTR said:


> xenon's on the R33 do not have any self levelling, they are fixed.


Is there no way to aim the headlights? Most headlight housings I've seen have adjustment screws to allow you to manually level headlights due to production tolerances, etc...


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

[redacted] said:


> I thought that option was shite aswell :?


If it was legal where I live, my choice is xenon headlight with a good hid kit kit with bi led (if available) projector or bi xenon

Sent from my LG-H955 using Tapatalk


----------

